# New to jets



## Djknyork (Sep 10, 2012)

Long time tin boat guy but always with prop power. 
Recently got a heck of a deal on an outboard jet tho so I made the switch knowing full well it was likely a little under powered but still better than repairing props or idling around with a prop. Boat is a 2000 model year 17/56 crestliner motor is a 1997 a 40/28 Evinrude 2stroke tiller. Runs great with 3 guys although not fast it does plane and run shallow, that later was the main reason I bought it. 
Question:
Is there anyway I could squeeze more power from the Evinrude? Maybe re-jet the carb? Or put a mikuni carb on it?
Or what about the intake/prop a different size or pitch?

Thanks!


----------



## Johny25 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am not as familiar with modding out a 40hp rude as I am the smaller ones but from a preliminary research it looks as though you could probably throw 50hp carbs on it and get you an extra 10hp or so. The intakes look to be the same but you have to be careful because they made a 44.9 ci block in the 50hp in 1997 which is the same as the 40hp and they made a 56.1 ci block in the 50hp that year also. You would have to cross reference the 40hp and 50hp next to each other to be sure there are no other parts differences but I think it can be done.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 10, 2012)

50hp carb will bolt on. You also need to bend open the reed stop or install 50hp reed stops to make a 50hp. Might as well add fiber reeds while your doing that. 3 blade stainless is the best impeller you can put in it. They don't make diffrent sizes and pitches for this motor. You can get a 6 1/8 stainless 3blade, 3blade aluminuim or a stainless 4 blade(junk). 
You can sand the casting flaws out of the inside of the pump. You can also bevel the leading edge of the liner to help water flow.
If you really want to get into it you can shave around .025" off the head to bump up compresion. Then comes the port work :twisted: 
These motors have alot of things that can be done to get big power out of them. I've run a 94 40hp rude on mine up until a few weeks ago (repowered :twisted: ) I put alot of bigger motors in there place with that motor.


----------



## Djknyork (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys sounds like its doable but may be above my experience level. I'll have to do some research for sure.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 14, 2012)

Let me know if you need any help with it or have any questions. I've spent alot of time on these motor.


----------



## Djknyork (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Let me know if you need any help with it or have any questions. I've spent alot of time on these motor.



Thanks man! I'll likely take you up on that but it will likely be after the new year when I have a little more $$. Thanks again!


----------

